# Farewell Giadita!!!



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well today is a sad day,

For those of you who don't know Giadita is leaving Dubai today to go back to Italy (Via Mumbai) and it is a really really sad day. Giadita was one of the first friends I made hear and I will be really really sad to see her go.

We will miss you.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Truly is a sad day. All the best Giadita! enjoy India.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Farewell Giadita,
Have a blast in India- its a wonderful place.

All the best in Italy.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Truly is a sad day. All the best Giadita! enjoy India.



Very true. She's one of the most sincere people that I've met here and is certainly a very good friend.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well I didn't have the pleasure but all the same I hope all goes well for you Giadita, have a safe trip and hope you can come visit us sometime soon.

Good Luck!

Izzy


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Giada's left!? Never got to say goodbye. Such a pity. 

She's such a nice person ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> Giada's left!? Never got to say goodbye. Such a pity.
> 
> She's such a nice person ...


There was a post inviting people out. There was a leaving do last night at TVs, JBR.

Wondered why you didn't come


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> There was a post inviting people out. There was a leaving do last night at TVs, JBR.
> 
> Wondered why you didn't come


I had a friend in town the last week and had been showing her around. Haven't looked at the forum for a while.

By the way, 360 is amazing. Should go there for drinks sometimes.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> I had a friend in town the last week and had been showing her around. Haven't looked at the forum for a while.
> 
> By the way, 360 is amazing. Should go there for drinks sometimes.


What was the process of booking? Could be a possibility for next week...


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What was the process of booking? Could be a possibility for next week...


Not sure. We just walked in. Went there on a Monday night so there weren't many people there. 

What about dinner at the Marina restaurant and then drinks upstairs at 360? Could be a good night out.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Adios Giadita, hope we shall meet again!


----------

